# Waste Valve



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Which do you prefer. Disc style or ball style?

I like the ball waste valve style, it does not depend on an o-ring as a stopper.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry wrong style, it is actually a disc style not a butterfly style.


----------

